# Eclipse: Kopieren des bin-Ordners



## setsuna9 (11. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die kompilierte Java-Klassen unter dem bin-Verzeichnis 1:1 ausserhalb des Workspace zu kopieren? Noch besser ist es, wenn man den Zielpfad irgendwo angeben kann, ich finde diese aber nicht.
Ansonsten muss ich noch drag-and-drop machen.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Wildcard (11. Feb 2008)

Warum solltest du sie nicht kopieren können?  ???:L 
Ein Jar-Export ist aber vermutlich sinniger.


----------



## setsuna9 (11. Feb 2008)

naja,

geht mir nur darum, dass mein Zielordner das WEB-INF\classes Verzeichnis lokal ist.
Es ist mir schon klar, dass es extra Tomcat-Plugins für eclipse gibt, nur habe ich i.M. Probleme, in eclipse den WebService Apache Axis 1.4 zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## maki (11. Feb 2008)

Mit Ant, oder besser mit Maven 2, da kannst du dann einen externen Tomcat drauf laufen lassen, oder das TC Plugin Maven 2 verwenden.
Für Maven 2 müsstest du dien Projekt zu einem Maven 2 Projekt "umbauen", mit Ant schreibst du dir ein Skript welches die Dateien kopiert und dann ggf. den TC startet.


----------

